
What Is The Best Hosting Service? - Aeiper
I do not know which hosting service I should join, and which one has the best benefits (Less than $130 per year). Please upvote the choices below (I do not have enough karma to make a vote), or add your own option as a comment.
======
aroch
I'm particularly fond of Leaseweb's VPS series and SoftLayer's dedis for many
of my hosting needs. Additionally, I've started using both DigitalOcean
(medium sized projects) and RamNode (small projects) to test things out and I
have a few production services running on DigitalOcean.

Leaseweb and SoftLayer have been great, one of my SoftLayer servers has been
around (and 'upgraded' to each new version of the given series) for almost a
decade and I have 8 servers provisioned with Leaseweb that have a combined
uptime of ~99.99% (It would be higher but I borked a config and took a server
down accidentally).

DigitalOcean has really impressed me, I love their 'droplets' system. Ramnode
has been alright, sometimes it has exceptionally poor network throughput but
that may just been the particular server I'm on

------
orangethirty
I love webfaction and recommended it to everyone. Most of my businesses rely
on them.

------
flavmartins
Webfaction. $5 shared hosting on Nginx servers, very nice, clean system. SSH
access to mess around and have fun.

I run a rock solid suite of Wordpress sites and have nothing but GREAT things
to say about the experience.

------
glitch273
Digital Ocean, hard to beat $5 VPS with SSD drives and backups

~~~
afaqurk
This seems very cheap. I can't believe I haven't used them before. Has your
experience been positive for the $5 and $10 packages?

~~~
orangethirty
I've only had a bad experience with them. The OS images needed were broken,
and they just told me to use _another_ one. Huh.

------
honato11
AMAZING++: [http://uberspace.de](http://uberspace.de)

------
larsonf
EC2 specifically, AWS generally. The learning curve is a bit steep but
ultimately you will have a huge amount of power to do exactly what you want.

------
alex_hitchins
I'd take a look at Azure.

------
alimansuri
I recommend site5.com

------
mp99e99
dont forget www.atlantic.net/cloud, it has a free trial!

------
johnjlocke
Try A Small Orange.

------
Aeiper
JustHost/BlueHost

------
Aeiper
WebHostingHub

------
jmartens
Media Temple

------
cdvonstinkpot
Gandi

------
Aeiper
HostGator

------
Aeiper
Siteground

------
japhyr
nearlyfreespeech.net

------
Aeiper
iPage

~~~
zachlatta
I've had nothing but horrible experiences with iPage. Please DO NOT use them.

~~~
Aeiper
I'm probably not going to choose this one, but what was bad about it?

------
Aeiper
GoDaddy

~~~
johnjlocke
NO.

~~~
Aeiper
I did not think that was a good one either

